# anyone connect two rf remotes to one mini?



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Does anyone know if two roamio rf remotes can sync simultaneously to the same ver 1 mini using the same rf dongle?

Or..

Has anyone got x2 BT ver 1 Slide remotes to work on the same mini? If so did it take both usb Bluetooth dongles or were both able ro connect via Bluetooth using the same dongle?

I've already tried pairing simultaneously one rf and one Bluetooth remote unsuccessfully.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

it works, I successfully paired 1 slide pro and 1 basic Romeo remote both silmultaniously to the same mini both using RF with the same TiVo dongle, nice. now to try it out on my series 4 premiere TiVo. I'm thinking if it worked on the mini it should also work on the premiere.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I can't get it to work, how did you do it?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I assume you've gotten as far as pairing 1 RF remote already? After that I believe I pressed the dongle power button down for 5 seconds to get it in pairing mode, then hold the TiVo and back button on the second Romeo remote you're trying to pair with for a few seconds let go, now that remote is also paired. Worked for me first try and the first roamio remote remained paired. One funny thing that happened was not all the the buttons on the remote were working at first. Actually only the directional buttons were working but a quick mini reboot regained full remote functionality


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

When I pair the second remote the first one becomes unpaired. I'll keep trying. Perhaps it's a timing issue.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

R u using a pro slide and a basic roamio as your x2 remote combo like me? don't imagine it would make a difference but you never know. I would suggest doing a global reset on your remotes as well as a last resort.

Here is global reset instructions :
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/293


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It only works with the RF models. The BT remotes only support one per dongle.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks dan, 
I think poster here was trying with two roamio remotes so hopefully he can it working.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have two TiVo Roamio replacement remotes. Both purchased from Tivo.com if RF mode.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

After playing around with it for a while today, I got two remotes working in RF mode with a dongle. I just wanted to confirm that it works.


----------



## stevehogan (Dec 30, 2006)

My setup is a Premier XL4, Roamio RF remote and new Roamio Slide RF remote. Using the dongle that came with the new Slide remote.

Paired the Slide first, then tried to pair the regular remote - Result new remote paired and slide unpaired.

Repeated this three times and the third time it worked. 

If at first you don't succeed .....


----------



## mhalladay (Feb 12, 2007)

I realize this is a late reply / question on this issue... But, I'd like to pair a second remote to a Mini. I have a Slide Pro already paired (through RF dongle), and I'd like to have a VOX remote also paired with same Mini; VOX arrived with its own BT dongle... I'm thinking it's not possible, because the Mini only has one USB port. Anyone think that I could be successful?


----------

